# Anything but 320dpi! 240dpi working!



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have confirmed with the stripped ROM and Nova Launcher that 240dpi WORKS!!! At 192dpi it just bootloops. At 160dpi, the tablet crap doesn't show up with numerous systemui crashes, so that's a no go for now, but something other than blind/braille 320dpi is doable. Not sure how it works with stock image and touchwiz launcher.

There are only a couple of UI issues at 240, just minor TW shit in calculator and dialer, but completely usable.

Just edit /system/build.prop and change ro.sf.lcd_density=320 to ro.sf.lcd_density=240, save and reboot. Again, I have no idea what TW launcher will do, but Nova is 100%!

-M


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

It's 320 by default then?
I don't know what the DPI to PPI conversion is but the phone is only 306PPI physically...


----------



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> It's 320 by default then?
> I don't know what the DPI to PPI conversion is but the phone is only 306PPI physically...


Yea, 320 default. 240 makes it usable, was hoping for 192 or maybe even 160 like i have on my Gnex.


----------



## carhauler1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Won't changing the LCD density setting cause the Play Store to tell you everything is incompatible with your device? I know it did on the EVO 4G & E4GT. Just curious really, I used to run density at 170 on the EVO until the Play Store started throwing that error, after that it was too much of a PITA to always have to screw with it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

